# Deathspell omega



## simonXsludge (Apr 14, 2010)

avantgarde and modern black metal from france...is anyone into them on this board? just got into them like 6 months ago and they are already one of my favourite bands of all time. i never was a huge black metal fan, but all their newer stuff is just way beyond being pure and straight up black metal.

check this out:



i just can't seem to find out the tuning they play in. anyone got any ideas? otherwise, enjoy and get into them.


----------



## Brockerhoff (Apr 14, 2010)

band is incredible. sorry, not sure about the tuning.


----------



## etiam (Apr 14, 2010)

I doubt you'll have much luck finding out information about their gear, tunings, or anything of the like. Although they've really increased their public profile over the past five years (internet presence, merchandise especially, a couple interviews), they are still a secretive crew. Still not completely sure who the lineup is, beyond Mikko. Would love to know the drummer--guy's a monster. 

In any event, yes, an exceptional group.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 15, 2010)

Exceptional music, one of the few bands to write stuff that is genuinely evil and disturbed.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 15, 2010)

great :O


----------



## elrrek (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic band. "Kenose", "Fas..." and "Chaining the Katechon" are brilliant records imho.

The earlier stuff is good but not as realised. The more recent stuff just makes most other "black metal" look silly.


----------



## TheSyncopath (Apr 16, 2010)

I've wanted to check this band out ever since I got hooked onto Ulcerate and read that they're heavily influenced by DSO, albeit in a death metal format.


----------



## Defi (Mar 27, 2013)

Resurrecting from the dead for two reasons:
1 - paracletus has been my favorite album from the first time I heard it, my favorite guitar playing and drumming ever, so it deserves to be talked about.

2 - I have googled for info on tabs, tuning, etc and haven't found anything. To the best of my ability in tabbing paracletus, chaining the katechon, and Drought it's in standard D. SI Momentium is in standard E but that has been well documented. The only thing I tried to figure out in standard D that I couldn't get was "Sand" from drought. 

I am guessing they get their signature guitar sound from double tracking and having the guitars play very similar albeit different parts. Wavering in and out of sync in tune, holding some notes slightly longer, etc. They do it very subtly. I have had some similar sounds doing that with one clean pushed guitar sound (overdriven AC30), and one more traditionally heavy amp (recto) double tracked, and some mixing etc.

They use lots of open strings. Lots. That's how they get most of the very odd notes that make dso dso. Also the easiest way to figure out their tuning is by listening for those open notes which sound quite obvious.

You need very good headphones to hear exactly what the guitars are doing. They are played/amped/recorded very clearly and cleanly but the blastbeats take over. I've been listening to this album for 2.5 years and I still find notes I didn't know were there.

Anyway, there honestly is not a bad minute of music on this album but here are two that I wanted to listen to most right now. PM me if there's interest on some tabs. I only have random parts of just about every song on this album.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome band... SO talented.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 27, 2013)

From Si Monumentum onward is awesome, I'm not a big fan of the stuff before that.

Me and a couple of friends obsessed over this band SO hard around 2006/7 but I haven't listened to them recently.


----------



## Steven B (Mar 27, 2013)

I tabbed a couple of songs from Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice a while back and put them up on Ultimate Guitar Tabs.
Those were in E standard.
To the best of my knowledge the tuning beyond that album is D standard.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 28, 2013)

Deathspell Omega kicks serious ass. Only two weeks ago I listened to anything past Si Momentum, and my entire world is now flipped. Fas, Kenose, Paracletus, Chaining the Katechon, and Drought all feature musical passages and transitions that I never imagined to be possible.

But yeah, as far as tuning goes, pretty sure all their stuff past Si Momentum has been in D. I tabbed out two parts of Abscission for a friend, here ya go! It's not much, but hey, any DsO tabbage is worthy right?

Deathspell Omega - Abscission.gp5

I plan on learning Wings of Predation and putting up a playthrough vid at some point.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 28, 2013)

Holy necro, Batman!

Paracletus is fucking awesome, anyhoo.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 29, 2013)

Steven B said:


> I tabbed a couple of songs from Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice a while back and put them up on Ultimate Guitar Tabs.
> Those were in E standard.
> To the best of my knowledge the tuning beyond that album is D standard.



Mass Grave Aesthetics and Diabolus Absonditus seem to be in E as well.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Mar 29, 2013)

Best band on the planet of course !! Sorry for being biased, but I simply cannot help it, lol. I also like the fact, that they`re not coming across as a conventional band at all, if that makes sense.


----------



## Defi (Mar 29, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Mass Grave Aesthetics and Diabolus Absonditus seem to be in E as well.


I believe those were both written and/or recorded before or around si momentium which would correspond with the tuning change being a sort of "from then on" thing



^Definitely a standout track from dso


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 29, 2013)

One of my two favourite bands ... At least since Kenose.
I got into them through Paracletus, and have been hooked since.
Seems like the chance we might even see an album at the end of this year is high 

About the tuning: atm ther play in D standart, however I have a feeling that both guitars are tuned slightly next to each other (or the tracked layers are slightly out of tune with each other) - plus they tend to use a good deal of quartertone bendings.

A highly influentia band, for me at least


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 30, 2013)

Hell yeah I fucking love them, cant get enough of their most recent release


----------



## Defi (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is my tab for *epiklesis II:*



You need quite the stretch to pull this off as these are all ringing. I have small hands and it's a million times easier on a 24.75 scale guitar. But you don't get unique music like deathspell omega without unique chord shapes... or fingerings.. phrasing? whatever, i'm no theoretician


-12------------12------------------------10----------------12h13------------
----10----10------10----10------------------10-------10---------10-----10--
-------15------------15-------------------------15-----------------15------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------13------------------------------------------------------
----10--------10--------10-------10----------------10-----------------10--
--------15-------------------15---------------15-------------------15-----
------------------------------------------14---------------------14---------
-0------------------------------------0------------------------0------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


next part (1:23)

10---------10h12-------------12------------12--------------------
---15-------------15--------------15-----------15----------------
-------10-------------10---------------10----------10------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------- x2


-------------12-------------------------------9------9----------------
----15----15----15----15----------10h15s14b---14b------------------
-------10----------10----------10--------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-0-------------------------0-------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

----------------0------------------------------------------------
--------10h11-----11---------------------------------------------
----10----------------10-----------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-0---------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

2:16 just the bottom open string changes)

------------------9-----9----------------------0-------------------
------10h15s14b---14b-----------------10h11-----11---------------
---10-----------------------------10----------------10-----------
-0-----------------------------0---------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

More coming up. Never really wrote these out and i'm bored today.

*Epiklesis I*



------------------------------------------------------------------
------4----4----4------------------4-------4----4-----------------
----7---7----7----7--------------7---7-------7----7---------------
------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------6b------------------------------6b-----------
-0--------------------------0---------------------------0---------

------------------------------------------------------------------
------4----4----4-------------------------------------------------
----7---7----7----7---8--10------8b---8b----8b--------------------
----------------------7--9-------7b---7b----7b--------------------
----------------------6--8-------6b---6b----6b--------------------
-0-----------------------------0----0-----0-----------------------

voila.

*DEARTH*



--7--5----3-----2-----------7--5----8----7----
--5--5----5-----5-----------5--5----5----5---
--5--5----5-----4-----------5--5----5----5---
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
0-------0-----------------0-------0---------

--7--5-----3-----2----------
--5--5-----5-----0---------
--5--5-----5-----x--------
-----------------1---------
--------------------------
0-------0----------------

---0--------3-3---
---5--------5-5---
---4--------5-5p4-
---2--------------
--------2h3-------
0--0-------------- x2 

0----3-3-3--0--
5----5-5-5--5--
5----5-5-5--4--
---------------
0----3-3-3--3--
--------------- (not too sure about the last two parts)



2:53

-----
-----
-12--
-10-- (strum wah or something, not too sure)
-10--
-----

---------8-7-----------------12-----------------------------
-----10----------9--------0------12-------------------------
--9-----------9-------s14-----------9-11-12-----12-12-11-10-
------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------10-10-9--8--
0-----------------------------------------------------------

3:30

------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------
-----9-----10-10-9--8------9------12-12-11-10---------
-----------------------------------------------------
-----7-----8--8--7--6------7------10-10-9--8----------
0-0----0-0-------------0-0---0-0----------------------


----------



## Blackwinged (Mar 31, 2013)

Like Paracletus a lot. And yep, great band =)


----------



## Blackwinged (Mar 31, 2013)

Btw, tabbing out that messy riffs is rather hard work I'd say =) Thank you all guys for trying to tab this out, very helpful!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 31, 2013)

any chance of someone tabbing out Abscission?


----------



## Defi (Mar 31, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> any chance of someone tabbing out Abscission?


i have tried this one before and all i could get was the opening riff pretty much. I will give it a shot later.

I used to know some of the cooler parts from chaining. see if I can figure those out again too.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 31, 2013)

Great band, but hard to talk much about - unless you're feeling epistemic christian/satanic philosophy.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 31, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> any chance of someone tabbing out Abscission?



I have a link in my previous post to two tabbed out riffs from Abscission. Might do more soon.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got into these guys last year (through this site/pssibly this thread actually). I just purchased Drought this weekend . I also own Si Monumentum and Paracletus.


----------



## Defi (Mar 31, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> I have a link in my previous post to two tabbed out riffs from Abscission. Might do more soon.


NICE. I didn't notice this before, those sound spot on and are the two parts I figured would be the most difficult to tab on abscission.

I have always wanted to figure out the last part of that song but always been too lazy.


----------



## Defi (Apr 6, 2013)

K time for random chaining parts



0:00

-------0---------0------4------------4------------------------------------------
-------4------0--6------6----------6---6---6---------------------------------------
--------------0------------------7-------7-------------------------------------
-------------------------------8-----------(god help me I don't know that last------
-0-------------------0-------0--------------arpeggio is there or if i just imagine it)
----6------4------------------------------------------------------------------

0:25

----------6-------------------6-------------------6-----------------------6---------
-6----6------6----6-----6-------6-----6------6--------6------6------6--------6------
-10-9--------9b---10--9---------9b----10--9-----------9b-----10--9-----------9b-----
-0------0---------x-------------------x----------------------x----------------------
------------------x-------------------x----------------------0----------0-----------
------------------8--------8----------6---------6-----------------------------------


1:46
------0--0-----0---------0-------0-----0---0---------0---------0-----0----------------
------4b-------0---------4b------0-----0---0---------0---------0-----0----------------
---------------5-----------------5---------0---------0---------0-----0--------------
-2-2-----------5----2-2----------5-------5----5---5-----5---2-----2--1----------------
-2-2--------3--3----2-2------3---3-------3----3---6-----6---3-----3--2----------------
-0-0----------------0-0---------------------------------------------------------------

4:58
------0-------4---2---2-0--0-----s8-----0--------------------------------------------------
----5---6-5h6---6---6---4b---4b-----0-0-6------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------5---8------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------2---7--two more chords i don't know, 
-0-----------------------------------------0---3-------these ones may be wrong too-

11:10
------------------------12------------
------------11----------------11------(sometimes two strings are plucked, sometimes it's the open G
------14----------14----------14------instead of the 13 on C... just make the chord shape and figure
---13----13----13----13----13---------it out)
-0------------------------------------
--------------------------------------x some number of times

11:30
--------------------------------
-13-13--13--------------14-----
-16-16b-16--------17----17b----
-15-15--15--14-16-----16-------
--------------------------------
----------------------------

11:59
-17---------------------------- ---0---------------------------------
--------18--------------------- ------15---------------15------------
------------16----------------- ---------17---------17---------------
---------------15-----15------- ------------14---15------------------
----0--------------0----------- ---------------0---------------------
-------------------------------x2 -------------------------------------

tempo increase sometimes hits 18 and 17 fretted notes top two strings on the first note. this is my favorite deathspell guitar part ever 


That's all for now. These are not great quality, sorry. The production on chaining is harder to hear than paracletus.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't get into this band, although they're definitely interesting. A friend of mine is into all these bands, what we call metale noir: DSO, Merrimack, Dodecahedron, etc. There's a lot of really innovative metal coming out of France right now.


----------



## Defi (Apr 6, 2013)

I would recommend for anyone that likes them to check out aosoth, oranssi pazuzu, blut aus nord (probably anyone who knows deathspell knows them already though), and dead shell of universe.


----------



## DLG (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Can't get into this band, although they're definitely interesting. A friend of mine is into all these bands, what we call metale noir: DSO, Merrimack, Dodecahedron, etc. There's a lot of really innovative metal coming out of France right now.



Dodecahedron are dutch


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Never been a black metal fan, primarly relied on Dissection.
I discovered these guys about 6 months ago too, more or less. Had a great hype on them for the first listenings. Now it's gone, but i'm going to give a more in-depth listen to them.

For what I can tell you now, i don't like the REALLY fast, full-blast parts just because i can't figure out anything they're doing (by now), but the general atmosphere is really good: obsessive and disturbing as it should be.
On the other hand, i really love their mid-tempos, their "melodic use of dissonance" (the expression itself doesn't make too much sense but you probably get what i'm talking about) and their use of external elements such as gregorian chants.
Chaining the Katechon is a masterpiece, and First Prayer is the most beautifully haunting thing i've ever heard.

Any listening advice is appreciated.


----------



## Defi (Apr 17, 2013)

paracletus is still my favorite if you haven't checked that one out. drought is really good but feels a bit in a weird (slight) step towards some more thrash elements? Mainly in the second track. I don't find it does anything more crazy than FAS or anything more haunting than Si or anything more mind bending than paracletus. The opening track is in my opinion the best on drought.

Other listening advice? Good speakers/headphones, lie the fuck down and close your eyes so that it becomes your world. But that goes for any music.

I get what you're saying about the mid tempo and slower stuff. It is my favorite by them as well, as far as guitarwork goes anyway. Wings of predation is like 75% blastbeat and that song is fucking flawless start to finish, really cool guitar stuff that is beyond me.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Apr 19, 2013)

At first I would check out Kenose,
The songs are a bit drawn out, but it's imho the ep where they "discovered" their new style - so it's a good starting point, very haunting, a good amount of pretty easy and yet extremely cool parts.
After that, I would jump straight to paracletus, as I love this album the most of their work [Gonna have to learn a song of that, as soon as I finished with "We are Nil" of Ulcerate], it's a superb compromise of complex and digestable. Fas, for example is much more difficult to get into, at least I felt.

ps: youre about to discover a great band


----------



## Defi (Apr 21, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> I plan on learning Wings of Predation and putting up a playthrough vid at some point.



I eagerly await this. Definitely want to learn wings of predation as that song has some of the tricks that I don't comprehend yet.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

Still getting through "Si Monumentum..." little by little. Great atmospheres going on!


----------



## Defi (May 8, 2013)

What amp do you think they use? Sometimes I'm all like "recto sound" and then it's like "k maybe boosted plexi" then I realize I just don't have any sense to tell other than I like rectos and I like DSO tone also.

I have an axe fx and have gotten the closest with recto... but it seems I just twiddle until I make every amp get the sound I like and recto do the best.

alcohool.


----------



## vilk (May 9, 2013)

I've been listening to this band since before Kenose was released. I REALLY liked Si Monumentum, and then literally every release that comes out since then consistently blows my mind.

I think Drought is incredibly good, maybe even their best release since Kenose. Of course I generally say this with every release. But I was beyond impressed, once again.

Something I am a little sad about is that the DSO tshirt I've been wearing since I was 16 is starting to disintegrate.

an incredibly underrated track is from Fas called *A Chore For the Lost*. It has this really great climax towards the end of the song that features one of the few "guitar solos" the band has ever done, and it is just so fucking god damn cool I almost cry and mosh strangers and drive my car into oncoming traffic


----------



## yingmin (May 15, 2013)

Randomly decided to listen to Paracletus a few days ago, and apparently some sort of switch flipped and now I love Deathspell. I'm listening to Kenose now, and Fas is next. I'll also give Dodecahedron and Merrimack another shot.


----------



## abandonist (May 15, 2013)

I actually think Fas is their weakest album post-Mikka-Aspa. So clinical sounding. No blood, guts, or sex in the mix. Literally every other record is exemplary though.

Funny you mention a DSO shirt, I just got one in the mail.


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2013)

I've been listening to pretty much every band that comes up as related to DSO in Youtube. Dodecahedron is great, I like them maybe even more than DSO, and maybe it's just the mood I'm in now, but I'm also digging Aosoth and Ascension. What the hell was wrong with me before, that I didn't like any of this stuff?


----------



## vilk (May 16, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I actually think Fas is their weakest album post-Mikka-Aspa. So clinical sounding. No blood, guts, or sex in the mix. Literally every other record is exemplary though.
> 
> Funny you mention a DSO shirt, I just got one in the mail.


While I do agree that the other albums are better, did you perhaps hear the newer albums and work backwards? You have to remember that Kenose is pretty removed from Si Monumentum, and then Crushing The Holy Trinity, while it is quite good, it was not as similar to Kenose as it was to Si Monumentum. So I was thinking oh, Kenose was a one time deal, they're headed back towards Si Monumentum. Then I get my pre-order, pop it in, listen to the lengthy intro track, then The Shrine Of Mad Laughter comes on and I was like HOLY FUCK-- as at that point in time it was the most insane thing they had ever done ever/ the most crazy music I had ever heard. That album, despite being less good than future releases, will always hold a certain shock value with me because I remember think wow these guys REALLY outdid themselves, and I had never heard any music like it before. I couldn't comprehend idea that they would progress to be so super good as they are now.


----------



## abandonist (May 16, 2013)

No, I've been there since Si Monumentum.


----------



## Defi (May 20, 2013)

I barely ever listen to FAS, but it is quite ....ing something.

Paracletus feels the most artistic to me though. For lack of a better word. That album is pure art. The guitars sound so precisely imprecise, as if they've perfected imperfection. Every riff is either haunting or beautiful or both, and they all have the perfect sound. The drums are like a slave driver commanding you to follow with an iron mace.. only to turn on you and be like "nahhh we're friends." Bass is such a powerful driving force with a role more important than any other metal band I've heard with the meta of their compositions. Vocals are good. Like the tortured flavor and the overdubs. Like the timing. Not a fan of the tone all the time. The guitar, bass, and drum sounds are all the best I've heard produced, just not so much the vocals.

Nightbringer = best vocals ever.

Anyway.


----------



## Defi (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm bumping this again because I want to discuss the guitar tone on Paracletus more. I don't even know where to begin. Is it as clean as it sounds? How does it sound clean and chimey and aggressive? Or are the bass and drums giving all the aggression? Single coil or humbucker? Modern high gain amp or classic? 

Some days I think it's a telecaster through an AC30. Sometimes I do drugs though.

I have listened to this album hundreds of times on my dynaudio BM5A studio monitors, as well as my westone 4 headphones. I think those are two very clear and accurate options to listen to music. I feel like I have heard every minute sound on that album... but I keep discovering more.

I never thought I'd be this head over heels with an album


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jul 26, 2013)

Defi said:


> I barely ever listen to FAS, but it is quite ....ing something.
> 
> Paracletus feels the most artistic to me though. For lack of a better word. That album is pure art. The guitars sound so precisely imprecise, as if they've perfected imperfection. Every riff is either haunting or beautiful or both, and they all have the perfect sound. The drums are like a slave driver commanding you to follow with an iron mace.. only to turn on you and be like "nahhh we're friends." Bass is such a powerful driving force with a role more important than any other metal band I've heard with the meta of their compositions. Vocals are good. Like the tortured flavor and the overdubs. Like the timing. Not a fan of the tone all the time. The guitar, bass, and drum sounds are all the best I've heard produced, just not so much the vocals.
> 
> ...



Feels silly to disagree about which album is the most awesome, but I think Fas - Ite humdidumdi too long title is sooo much better, I mean, you can't hear this shit without being floored:


That specific song opened my eyes to the fact that it doesn't matter how low a band tunes, they will probably never reach the utter brutality of that track. 

I guess you could argue that Paracletus sound more refined in structure and content. But I think I will always prefer the more on the forefront insanity of Fas - Ite too long title!


----------



## Defi (Jul 27, 2013)

Being more structured and refined than FAS is like being... taller than a baby. Paracletus is like.. a baby that can now stand.

I don't know, I don't like extreme metal really. I pretty much despise most death metal, and get very tired of over the top stuff if it doesn't have some very unique point, or interspersed with different stuff. Now, I'm not saying FAS falls into that category, it certainly is unique and I love that album.

Basically to me: 
FAS = temper tantrum
Paracletus = evil art so tempting it twists people


fake edit: not to be confused with calling dso death metal. save me from the genre police


----------



## Chuck (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm just getting into Ulcerate so I'll probably give this band a go too


----------



## vilk (Jul 27, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> I'm just getting into Ulcerate so I'll probably give this band a go too



Dude, Deathspell Omega freaking kills Ulcerate. And I say this as a fan of Ulcerate.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 28, 2013)

Fas is probably my favourite release with Chaining or Kenose. Paracletus feels a bit too refined in comparison to Fas, I think they struck a good balance with Chaining.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 28, 2013)

Also just because I love them (obviously) and their seems to be some crossover with fans of DSO:


----------



## Chuck (Jul 28, 2013)

yeah Orgone is crazy. Very unique band


----------



## hairychris (Jul 29, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Dude, Deathspell Omega freaking kills Ulcerate. And I say this as a fan of Ulcerate.



They're different. Personally I prefer the cleaner DSO stuff, but I'm not into BM on the whole.

And you're more likely to get to see Ulcerate live....


----------



## Defi (Dec 19, 2013)

necro again. more talk of this band, more tabs, please


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 26, 2014)

Forgot to post this here, just incase some of you guys are interested I did a full cover of Abscission, such a bitch to do haha

Misc. Tracks and Covers | Patrons of The Rotting Gate
https://www.facebook.com/PatronsOfTheRottingGate


----------



## metalstrike (Jan 26, 2014)

Equivoke said:


> Forgot to post this here, just incase some of you guys are interested I did a full cover of Abscission, such a bitch to do haha
> 
> Misc. Tracks and Covers | Patrons of The Rotting Gate
> https://www.facebook.com/PatronsOfTheRottingGate




Great job on the cover!


----------



## yingmin (Jan 27, 2014)

Equivoke said:


> Also just because I love them (obviously) and their seems to be some crossover with fans of DSO:




I literally can't find a single way to purchase this album. It's not on iTunes or Amazon, no copies on eBay, their Bandcamp isn't selling or streaming it, and the website for the label that's supposedly reissuing it won't even load.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 27, 2014)

Equivoke said:


> Forgot to post this here, just incase some of you guys are interested I did a full cover of Abscission, such a bitch to do haha
> 
> Misc. Tracks and Covers | Patrons of The Rotting Gate
> https://www.facebook.com/PatronsOfTheRottingGate



Aye, impressive! The riffs make my brain hurt at the best of times.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 27, 2014)

Dude!
If you made a cover you must know how to play it ...
could you PWEASE post the tabs? or as Gpro or something?

the cover is great!


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the riffs. Love playing this way too sometimes.

Does anyone know of more bands like this? So far bands that I can think of that play kind of like this:

Ulcerate:


Blut Aus Nort:


Portal:


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheers guise!



yingmin said:


> I literally can't find a single way to purchase this album. It's not on iTunes or Amazon, no copies on eBay, their Bandcamp isn't selling or streaming it, and the website for the label that's supposedly reissuing it won't even load.



Yeah they posted recently that they are looking for a label to release TJP (And that they've written new stuff yis yis), the non-final mix version is on the interweb though *orgone the joyless parson rar* just sayin'. Gonna buy it when it is released for sure, they gave me their blessing for releasing TRC with a cover of Caress of Vines on it despite it not being released by them, so I wouldn't feel too bad about checking it out before it actually comes out.



Scattered Messiah said:


> Dude!
> If you made a cover you must know how to play it ...
> could you PWEASE post the tabs? or as Gpro or something?
> 
> the cover is great!



Did it by ear and I've been burnt out on guitar pro recently, but I'll be doing a playthrough pretty soon yo'


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 27, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> I love the riffs. Love playing this way too sometimes.
> 
> Does anyone know of more bands like this? So far bands that I can think of that play kind of like this:



There are no band quite like DsO, but a lot of what I listen to at least has some crossover:




















A bit more DM:













Afterkingdom (single) | thaw


----------



## vilk (Jan 28, 2014)

+1 for Borgia. Their song Conquistadores is too good.


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah they're definitely underrated, so much great stuff from France.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 6, 2014)

New Pyrrhon album streaming on Bandcamp and available for pre-order.

The Mother of Virtues | Pyrrhon

Anyway, some other bands I think of as, if not MUSICALLY similar to Deathspell, at least SPIRITUALLY similar:

Abigor:



Ascension:



Solefald:



Gorguts, post-Obscura:


----------



## Gashnar (Apr 15, 2014)

just another cover

https://soundcloud.com/feetlessdancer/abscission-deathspell-omega


----------



## Defi (Apr 22, 2014)

Takes a brave soul to cover this shit as half of tabbing the guitar is intuition or gut feeling. Bravo. I think I have nearly figured out all of wings of predation and abscission now, but as with everyone else I hear/tab things a bit differently.


----------



## Defi (May 4, 2014)

Okay here ya guys go. I just tabbed abscission out and a couple other things, fixed some of my old ones that weren't right and added them to what I have so far. 

Attached here is my tabs of the following:
-Epiklesis I
-Abscission
-Dearth
-Epiklesis II
-Apokatastasis Panton
-Chaining the Katechon (just parts)

Tabbing this stuff out makes my head spin. But in the future I plan to add wings of predation (I have it pretty much figured out, just need to write it out) and god help me, but phosphene. Which I have the easy parts figured out.

Please please please check them out and comment, see if you think there's anything in there that doesn't seem right.

I apologize they're all in notepad. I hate guitar pro and power tab with a passion. It would take me weeks to put it all in there. I might get a go pro or something yet. But if you play it and listen concurrently or back and forth in rapid succession you will get it. Hopefully.

edit: just noticed a couple mistakes in dearth and chaining parts. fixed. and figured out a way to play a part in abscission easier. fixed again

edit again (may 6th): I have noticed quite a few more mistakes, and more importantly heard things much differently in epiklesis II...

I will try to get them on ultimate guitar in correct form, but here's the latest update (again, most notably to epiklesis II)


----------



## Shimme (May 5, 2014)

Wow. I literally stumbled on this band today and have spent about 2 hours just listening to Paracletes. Wow. I was looking around for some tabs for them too, so thank you so much for going to the trouble of making these ... maybe throw them up on Ultimate Guitar for other people to find? There's a disturbing lack of Deathspell on that site 

+rep


----------



## Defi (May 5, 2014)

Ya I will put them up on ultimate guitar. I had thought about it. No good reason not to really haha.

And you're very welcome, it is lots of fun to tab stuff out I find.

I submitted them all, although I was never prompted for a user name or anything... so I don't know how that worked. Also found a few more mistakes. And I think I submitted Epiklesis I twice and one of them is II.

I am better at hearing music than using keyboard.

edit: i keep noticing things different and now that I put the tabs up they are on my mind way too often. latest changes uploaded above.


----------



## Defi (May 19, 2014)

Pardon my bumping the shit out of this thread, but I just wanted to say I put all my tabs up on ultimate guitar (Now with wings of predation) and almost all the ones I have uploaded a few posts back are changed. I didn't know you couldn't edit old posts or else I wouldn't have attached them.

plan to tackle phosphene next although it might be unpossible. but if I feel I do it, I may just try to complete the whole album. godspeed myself.


----------



## Equivoke (May 25, 2014)

Nice dude! I took Abscission because it was the easiest to figure out, I don't envy you trying Phosphene haha. I tried to figure out "Repellent scars" to cover but....no. Didn't happen.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 25, 2014)

Good luck to you guys trying to play their stuff.

I am all about black metal chords, dissonant playing, it's one of my strengths, but this is just straight up ridiculously hard to figure out. They should release a tab book for Paracletus.


----------



## Rizzo (May 26, 2014)

To anyone who's managed to understand their guitar work, could you tell me their musical clichès (if possible), like in terms of average musical vocabulary to analize their most recurrent solutions and soundscapes, or is it entirely batshit crazy undefinable stuff?


----------



## Floppystrings (May 26, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> To anyone who's managed to understand their guitar work, could you tell me their musical clichès (if possible), like in terms of average musical vocabulary to analize their most recurrent solutions and soundscapes, or is it entirely batshit crazy undefinable stuff?



Sometimes, things are indeed batshit crazy undefinable stuff.

On the But Aus Nort album Mort, they played fretless guitars using 90% hammer ons, like they were playing pianos.


----------



## Rizzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump! Any news on the vociferated new album?


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 6, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Bump! Any news on the vociferated new album?



Are they doing a new album?!


----------



## hairychris (Aug 6, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> To anyone who's managed to understand their guitar work, could you tell me their musical clichès (if possible), like in terms of average musical vocabulary to analize their most recurrent solutions and soundscapes, or is it entirely batshit crazy undefinable stuff?



Hah. I should have replied to this.

I describe them as "try to imagine if The Mars Volta played black metal" to people. That's the nearest ballpark that I can get to. Admittedly most folks I know who're into music know of TMV, whether they like them or not, so the comparison is kind of valid. The guitar work and tone of Paracletus plus non-linear song construction is what I get from the comparison....


----------



## Rizzo (Aug 6, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> Are they doing a new album?!


I heard rumors last year. Maybe it was just bullshit. If anyone can confirm...


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 9, 2014)

I have heard nothing so far.


----------



## Defi (Aug 26, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> To anyone who's managed to understand their guitar work, could you tell me their musical clichès (if possible), like in terms of average musical vocabulary to analize their most recurrent solutions and soundscapes, or is it entirely batshit crazy undefinable stuff?



In my opinion this is the DSO recipe (for the crazy parts, mainly speaking of paracletus because I have listened to that album about 10 times more than any other DSO):

-very aggressive whole hand vibrato
-trem picking the ever loving bejesus (honestly people complain they don't do enough of it, but it's there, and it's so god damn fast it sometimes sounds like it's just casual strumming)
-use lots of neeners and open strings
-use lots of quarter bends
-there is no such thing as being out of tune, the bass will take care of it
-double track the same thing played in this fashion, you will have a hard time getting two takes that sound the same, which is good, it will create the sound more


thats about all I can offer. I know nothing about theory. Almost all of their music is based around moving from one open string to another. Abscission for example plays off the G string and D string. Epiklesis II uses the C string and G string. (DGCFAd tuning).

A lot of tabs have sprung up at ultimate guitar over the past year. I have 6 or so there under the name "Marauderine." I feel very confident in them except some parts in wings of predation, and one part in abscission. Unfortunately I don't like guitar pro, so as notepad versions they don't get much attention as people usually just like to hear the tab to see if they think it's good rather than sit down and learn it.

as far as new stuff... I've been telling myself I'll never hear from them again haha. I'm not sure if they could beat paracletus anyway, they would have to incorporate something of a style change. Shit, if I was them I could die happy hanging up the spurs by now.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 27, 2014)

You know they have a record after Paracletus, right?


----------



## Shimme (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah guys, they have an EP called Drought that came out 2 years ago, I'm not sure where y'all have been 

Also, I picked up a copy of Kenose from a Half-Price books today of all places. I've only heard the first two songs but so far I'm very impressed 

edit: Defi, could you explain what you mean by a neneer? I've never heard that used to describe music before.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 27, 2014)

If they're working on a new full length I might just shit everywhere. They're so fantastic, I can't even deal.


----------



## nikolix (Aug 28, 2014)

They are incredible.
I hate to see people spendind their time on shallow mainstream big shot bands when you have musicians like this.


----------



## Defi (Aug 29, 2014)

abandonist said:


> You know they have a record after Paracletus, right?



Yup. Not a big fan of it. Love the opening and closing tracks, and sand is pretty good, but the rest feels very disjointed. Sounds like... dillinger escape plan.



Shimme said:


> Yeah guys, they have an EP called Drought that came out 2 years ago, I'm not sure where y'all have been
> 
> Also, I picked up a copy of Kenose from a Half-Price books today of all places. I've only heard the first two songs but so far I'm very impressed
> 
> edit: Defi, could you explain what you mean by a neneer? I've never heard that used to describe music before.



neener: often the accompaniment to a jud jud aka simultaneously playing two notes a half step apart from eachother

ex:
-
6
9
-
-
-


----------



## Rizzo (Oct 14, 2015)

Necrobumping this!
Has anyone heard of possible new releases, or dug deeper in the band's knowledge, or transcribing parts, or anything?


----------

